# Tags



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Put in for my Mully tags here in NV today i also put in for antelope hope i get drawn this year


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

My son and I put in for Moose in ND..............


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Next month the draw starts here(lottery),got to have it in by June...........
"Deer"


----------



## duckdowner007 (Mar 8, 2006)

dude A.J iv've already drawn twice. last year and the year before that two years in a row i'm hoping for three. I've never drawn a antelope elk or ram yet but i've drawn mully tags twice in a row beat that lookin for three see ya at school


----------

